# Purple Betta Contest



## EpicBetta

I, EpicBetta, has gotten permission to do this contest by Perseusmom.

Hi there! :-D:lol: You can show off your purple betta here! The betta that is the MOST purple will win. Not the most prettiest, the most PURPLEST.

*Contest Rules*

1. You may only enter YOUR betta.
2. You may say your betta is pretty, but don't brag about your betta.
3. No drama.
4. Please don't make up your own rules.
5. Obey the rules.

*Contest Deadline*
Anyone who wants to enter in this contest can enter between August 21, 2014 and September 21, 2014.

The winner will get a picture of their betta in a digital hand-drawn format!

Bye for now!


----------



## PonyJumper101

This is Carter my purple and yellow veiltail


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Mr.mesmer


----------



## sharkettelaw1

not too sure how this image came out


----------



## lilnaugrim

My late Hawkeye, purple VT grown from a PetCo baby


----------



## Briz

Heheh... better show off my two purple boys.

Sulu



















And my newer boy Rarity


----------



## EpicBetta

Sorry, Sulu and Rarity aren't showing up for me.

Wow all the bettas are very pretty and purple! I think Carter is my favorite  I love both yellow and purple!


----------



## EpicBetta

Ok, now I see sulu and rarity.

It seems like Professor Plum was in a cup and had very slight fin rot! In the second picture it looks like you healed his fins  But how many gallons is his bowl, and how often do you do water changes?


----------



## lilnaugrim

EpicBetta said:


> It seems like Professor Plum was in a cup and had very slight fin rot! In the second picture it looks like you healed his fins  But how many gallons is his bowl, and how often do you do water changes?


Lol, where exactly are you seeing his fin rot? He never had any. And Seki is very good with her fish care, I can vouch for her 100%


----------



## starlight910

My purple betta Suki!  Sorry if the picture is blurry.


----------



## starlight910

Here is another picture:


----------



## EpicBetta

Thanks! Suki's pretty


----------



## Seki

EpicBetta said:


> It seems like Professor Plum was in a cup and had very slight fin rot! In the second picture it looks like you healed his fins  But how many gallons is his bowl, and how often do you do water changes?


Wow, okay. I'm gonna go ahead and withdraw my entry from this contest. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence, lilnaugrim.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seki said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, lilnaugrim.


Absolutely! Any time!!


----------



## Deadflwr

My daughters Betta... Poseidon. He's the closest I have to s purple Betta. Hope he counts.


----------



## EpicBetta

He counts


----------



## BerryBlue256

My boy Leo. Also my avatar/profile picture.


----------



## EpicBetta

WOW Leos really... Purple. Did you get him on AquaBid?


----------



## BerryBlue256

No actually! He was a Petsmart fish!


----------



## DatBetta

Alright here is my beautiful Petco betta Shakira! (Yes I know that's a girls name but it has girl colors so yea!)


----------



## xShainax

The first was a DT named Epizon(Survivor in Greek) Second was a HM named moonbeam, and third was a VT named Leo the Lionfish


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11




----------



## willertac

Yana, my Veiltail.


----------



## MrPeachesForever

Mr. Peaches is red AND purple, if that counts.


----------



## EpicBetta

Ok, all are beautiful!


----------



## Hurdyburdy

This is Anda


----------



## Hurdyburdy

Also Anda when he was a little guy.


----------



## sweetbettafish

Those are some very pretty Betta Fish!


----------



## phantas

My roommate took me downtown and I bought this beauty.

He's so active it's hard to take a good picture of him. He's really camera shy too so when I get my phone or camera out he hides behind things.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

WOW I am amazed


----------



## anitsirk92

Ugh I want a purple betta so bad. They are all so pretty!


----------



## Reccka

Thought I'd try to enter my Roscoe. He has a purple wash and you can sort of see it in his tail. I hope he counts.  I really wish my camera would capture his actual purple-ness.


----------



## starlight910

When will the results be announced?


----------



## InsaneBetta001

lilnaugrim said:


> My late Hawkeye, purple VT grown from a PetCo baby


He is almost an exact clone of my male VT! Beautiful btw!


----------



## Krys

This is Horizon. She died a few years ago, but she was once pretty popular here on bettafish. This her natural color, no editing. (everyone always asks).
If the contest is only for currently living bettas, then you don't have to count her, but you can still look x3

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hgual22

Heres my boy Atlas. He is mostly red, but in the light his body is very purple! 








And Zeus (RIP) Purple elephant ear plakad!


----------

